# The Best Instrumental Album Ever



## greenleaftoker (Nov 25, 2008)

Ratatat - 2006 Album called Classics.

Heres a torrent link:

http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4154338/Ratatat__Classics_and_Ratatat


They have the most amazing remixes and beats... check it out.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 25, 2008)

...bump...


----------



## panhead (Nov 25, 2008)

Remixes & beats are not considered instrumental as my understanding of music goes,not that i care all too much but for something to be classed in the instrumental genre it needs to have instruments being played,by musicians.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 25, 2008)

They also do remixes. The album above is just an instrumental... I hope that clears your confusions.


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 26, 2008)

greenleaftoker said:


> They also do remixes. The album above is just an instrumental... I hope that clears your confusions.


 
But what instrument are they playing?


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 26, 2008)

Why are you asking me?

If youre that interested in knowing the various instruments they use, then just download and check it out.


----------



## Kruzty (Nov 26, 2008)

G3 live.Not all instrumental but some of the tunes are way good.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3593623584137678217

Lets do a G3 jam.
Steve Vai, Joe Satriani & Yngwie Malmsteem


----------



## BackDoorMan (Nov 26, 2008)

because if it's a bunch of hip-hop bullshit i'd rather not waist my time.. thats why im asking you.. you seem to be a fan, so I thought, ya know.. surely YOU'D know what kinda music it is.. is it music, or is it hip-hop/rap?


----------



## panhead (Nov 26, 2008)

Kruzty said:


> G3 live.Not all instrumental but some of the tunes are way good.
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3593623584137678217
> 
> Lets do a G3 jam.
> Steve Vai, Joe Satriani & Yngwie Malmsteem


I was lucky enough to see a g-3 tour.


----------



## greenleaftoker (Nov 26, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ratatat
My bad .. took it negatively, check it out.


----------



## Kruzty (Nov 27, 2008)

panhead said:


> I was lucky enough to see a g-3 tour.


The boys are just MASTERS.Like to see them myself.


----------



## Aurorabusa (Nov 27, 2008)

I saw the first G3 tour here in Denver with Eric Johnson As well as Joe and Stevie.I have seen Joe 3 times now. I saw Joe once with Dream Theatre.That was fucking wonderful!!!


----------



## funkdocKT (Nov 30, 2008)

RJD2 - Deadringer

...but if you want raw ass beats...check out the instrumentals of Jake-One's _White Van Music_


----------



## mawiwauiwithlabrador (Dec 1, 2008)

Mogwai - Young Team


----------



## davec145 (Dec 2, 2008)

loud pipes is sick. and if u want beats, its Dilla


----------



## Pot Is Yummy (Dec 2, 2008)

Apocalyptica is the hands down best for instrumental. Heavy metal cellos anyone?


----------

